# For those of you with MORE than 1 Hav ...



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

I fear I am coming down with a case of MHS and need a reality check!

For those of you that brought home a second (or 3rd or 4th... LOL) how did you know you and your first were ready for an addition? how did you make the addition as stressless as possible on your 1st dog? AND what are the challenges and trials of having more than 1?
Tillie is turning a year next month and we are all really settled and going along happily here, I would have to be INSANE to add a puppy into the family, right? LOL


----------



## wavlngth (Feb 1, 2011)

We are adding a second Havanese in a few weeks. Poppy will have a new little brother, Teddy. We don't really know why we are getting a 2nd Havanese. Maybe we are just crazy. We are hoping for the best and I too want to hear some words of wisdom on the transition. 

Here's a picture of Teddy. He's on the right hand side.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

LOL, he is adorable, and you ARE crazy.. aren't we ALL? 

Be sure to post all the exciting details and keep us posted about how it all goes! Very exciting to be getting a new baby!! How old is Poppy??
I see you live in Katy! I have a friend that recently moved there from CA!
Wish we had some hav friends around here!!


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

We are just plain crazy...no words of wisdom from me lol...we got our first and because he had such bad separation anxiety and we lived in an apt and neighbors were complaining within a week we had our second.........so basically we had twins...they did great together and I thought it was actually easier with two because they kept each other entertained and were company for each other.....flash forward to April ...they are both over a year old and we took a puppy (16 wks) from a friend who no longer could keep her......I think you forget how much work a puppy is once you have adult dogs who are potty trained...obedience trained...out of the chew on everything that moves stage....so as long as you are PREPARED for how much work a puppy is then you should be ok......my male accepted her pretty quickly...my female didn't want anything to do with her for the first few days......now they "tolerate" her and sometimes I think they actually like her...other things to consider are feeding....you will have to have them separated to feed them......I stayed home for a few days with mine and because they seemed to all be getting along ok I kept her in a gated off area w/in the room the other two stayed and now they are all just together in room....all that said.....THREE little faces peering at you when you come home and so excited to see you are better than one


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

now, you know anyone with more then one is going to do nothing but encourage you to get a second one! LOL You might as well just give in and get another one right now!LOL
Whimsy just turned one and I have not been hit with MHS and I'm not planning on it either. She is a nice mellow dog happy to sit and snuggle on my retired lap and I'm really content with just one. She's an "only dog" (Also consider twice the expense..just trying to keep it real $)


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

ha ha SERIOUSLY Evelyn!! We are fairly content and Tillie DOES have the cats to play with... I am totally blaming my case of MHS on 2 factors.. Tillie is nearly 1 AND have you SEEN "Claire" on Katie's website (www.moptophavanese.com) ? OMG i am in LOVE with her ... see, TOTALLY Katie's fault. LOL


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Ok.....Here we go....

Are you ready for another year of having a baby & toddler with needs? Crying, cleaning up, taking outside, training, chewing on stuff...etc.... 

Are you ready for double the work? Bathing and grooming needs that is...

Are you ready for turmoil? It may take a little while for your current Hav to get use to the puppy. This little baby will have LOTS of energy (who wants to play all the time, who will get in your current Hav's face and get on your older Hav's nerves). Provide a higher perch so your Hav can jump to higher grounds to get a break from the puppy. 

Are your ready to give your current Hav lots of attention...it maybe more attention than the puppy gets. 

I knew all along I wanted a 2nd Hav and wanted to get the 2nd Hav when the first one was 1-2 years old. And.....I was getting tired after a years worth of playing! Dexter was wearing me out because I was the primary playmate!

Is your husband ready for another year of puppy-hood?

This is your reality check!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

ha ha, NICE! thanks so much for the reality check! All great things to consider!!
i didn't SAY i WANTED another one did I? LOL... okay, maybe I do. but wanting and getting are 2 totally different things, right? LOL


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I really thought that We would get a second one when Rosie turned a year old. But we get a kitten instead and life happens also. Josie Wales grew into a CAT and pretty much stays outside and Rosie is really the lap dog that I wanted her to be. She makes every step that we take, barks at every strange noise, entertains me to no end and I adore her. I can't imagine hurting her little feelings by getting another dog now that would compete for our affection. She would be hurt. Besides, I have enough trouble finding a place for Rosie in emergencies, I can't imagine finding a place for two. Believe me, it is not like finding a baby sitter.


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

I have two-plus a foster-they get along fine. My Rommy Man & Miss Paige are so bonded. Was not like that when I got Rommy as my first foster-but once the Princess figured out he was staying she did okay. I have had fosters come and go so mine are used to other dogs being here-when Frannie came it was as if both Paige & Rom knew she was never leaving. We just make sure everyone gets lots of attention-sleeps with us and each knows they are the love of my life-I take Paige out for a "special day" once a month-and then Rommy goes out with mom for his special day. 

You could become a foster home then you would have the joy of having a second dog for a little while-and in time you would know if you really wanted to add another pupster to your family "furever".

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie (my true angel girl)
Ms T (for as long as she wants)


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

TilliesMom said:


> ha ha, NICE! thanks so much for the reality check! All great things to consider!!
> i didn't SAY i WANTED another one did I? LOL... okay, maybe I do. but wanting and getting are 2 totally different things, right? LOL


I just saw Claire . . . and her most adorable brothers and my vote . . . as if you can't guess . . . is get that beauty before somebody else scoops her up. Cute, cute, cute!!!!!

Clearly you know my feeling about having more than one, since I didn't stop till three. In truth, I thought I was done after Bailey. The boys did great together and we were all happy . . . till I saw Ms. Terrible Tuesday on Linda's site and fell instantly in love. In that department I can only say, be careful what you wish for, you just might get it. Yikes!!!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

You probably shouldn't ask me! I am still worn out after a month of new puppy although it's getting better. At least you remember what it was like - we hadn't had a "baby" puppy for 26 yrs.! Not to mention the fact that we are a lot older now!!!

McGee's saving grace (besides being cuter than cute) is that Abby loves playing with him so much. He gets upset when she gets groomed - they stick up for each other. LOL I, too, felt a lot like Evelyn and Lucile and had never dreamed of getting another dog. Things were going smoothly and as my DH said the other day "but now things are more fun!" He's right!!!


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

Getting a second Havanese puppy is a good thing, if you consider all the things that Linda mentioned above. But you also have to consider that your present little one will have someone to play RLH with who can run faster and longer than you can. Consider that there will be two loving faces looking up at you asking what we gonna do now, momma, instead of one and only get another if you have love in your heart to spare.

Now understand that this is coming from a person who is so totally hooked on Havvys that she couldn't be without more than 2 ... and a new litter to boot. I am definitely crazy!!!!!!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I guess I'm in the minority... I love Kodi LIKE CRAZY, but I do NOT want another puppy any time soon. Sort of like my kids... I love them to pieces too, and am very glad I have them. But There's no way I'd want another baby:biggrin1:

Seriously, I LOVE the time I spend training with Kodi, but I honestly don't have the time to put the same amount of time into another young dog right now. Maybe when Kodi is 5 or 6, but not any time soon. I want to be able to give a new puppy the same upbringing I've given Kodi without feeling guilty about taking time away from Kodi.


----------



## SnickersDad (Apr 9, 2010)

I think that MHS is a condition all Hav owners get. I'm very happy that we added Snoopy to our family last year, and he's adjusted so very well. "They" say that while our Hav's get along with all dogs, they seem to love being around other Hav's. Snickers was very accomodating when Snoopy arrived, and was very helpful in showing her new brother the way's of the household. We had about 4 months of pads and accidents but only the early months were hard. I think we got lucky with both our breeder and the dog's parents - Both dogs came from littermates, so they are cousins and their temprements are almost identical.

Is having two more work?? You bet.

More expensive. Yikes -- it's like I'm going to the vet at least once a month.

Worth it? Absolutely!


----------



## inlovewithhav (Feb 18, 2011)

If your crazy then I am too. I knew I was going to get another Have after a week with Kipper home.... we have only had him for a little more then 2 months. I absolutely adore him and never thought I could love a little dog as much as I love him (I have had dogs my whole life too!!) A plus for us is that my other dog Sadie plays with him and keeps him company so while he wants to be with me he will torment her to no end as long as he can see me ound: here is a picture of when Kipper and the cat got into a fight (he is hiding behind Sadie)-


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Well, I hate to burst your bubble Tammy but Claire has already gone to her new home. We had a very sudden death in the family and the last two weeks have been stressful to say the least- I havent updated my website in a while~
Sorry!!
BUT.....I do agree that two Havs are more fun than one!! :biggrin1:


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

TilliesMom said:


> I fear I am coming down with a case of MHS and need a reality check!
> 
> For those of you that brought home a second (or 3rd or 4th... LOL) how did you know you and your first were ready for an addition? how did you make the addition as stressless as possible on your 1st dog? AND what are the challenges and trials of having more than 1?
> Tillie is turning a year next month and we are all really settled and going along happily here, I would have to be INSANE to add a puppy into the family, right? LOL


 I hate to admit it but for me it was menopause I think adding Maddie to my life was like having a child I love being a mom. And she grew up to fast so I added Zoey so I could have more! That is what I want more!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Sigh... yes, as Katie said... Claire has found her perfect forever home!! That is one lucky home and one blessed little puppy!!
As for us, we will most likely remain a 1 hav home, UNLESS the perfect puppy just "happens" to fall in our laps... although I do want to try to have more Hav playdates with any Nor Cal Havs, I think it will help with MHS, right? RIGHT? LOL


----------



## AKathy (Mar 15, 2008)

I would love, love, love adding another hav but my reality is that I travel too much. I can easily find a sitter for Stella or bring her along but two would be a problem. I know I couldn't handle schlepping two dogs through airports and I'm sure none of my sitters would be willing to take in two 

So, the expense and work of a second are only secondary to me. Stella will have to remain an only


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

TilliesMom said:


> Sigh... yes, as Katie said... Claire has found her perfect forever home!! That is one lucky home and one blessed little puppy!!
> As for us, we will most likely remain a 1 hav home, UNLESS the perfect puppy just "happens" to fall in our laps... although I do want to try to have more Hav playdates with any Nor Cal Havs, I think it will help with MHS, right? RIGHT? LOL [/QUOTE
> What about little Jay he is a cutie too!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

No. I feel 2 is a great number. I waited until each dogs was fully housebroken before bring in another. I didn't do the introduction right, but they grew to love each other. You are supposed to do the introduction on neutral ground. I also made sure the puppy I was buying would be just the right temperament, to blend with the pack.


----------



## nancyf (Nov 6, 2007)

We had no intention of adding another Hav just because of the purchase cost. Then our breeder called and asked if we'd like a breeding female of hers that she wanted to retire. Dani was 8 at the time and wasn't getting the attention she needed and deserved. We got DaniGirl when Bella was a year. It's been a great combination. I wish I would have know how wonderful an older dog could be.

Now, the expense of two dogs does add up. Vet bills, food, etc. And some hotels charge per dog instead of a flat fee so that's extra. We wouldn't trade our two for anything, though. They have added so many smiles to our lives.

DaniGirl had an inflamed tonsil and after a month of antibiotics, she went back to the vet for a check. If the tonsil was still inflamed, a biopsy would be taken with cancer as the expected outcome. DaniGirl's tonsil was perfectly normal  and we know that God was going to let us keep this ray of sunshine for Him a while longer.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

nancyf said:


> We had no intention of adding another Hav just because of the purchase cost. Then our breeder called and asked if we'd like a breeding female of hers that she wanted to retire. Dani was 8 at the time and wasn't getting the attention she needed and deserved. We got DaniGirl when Bella was a year. It's been a great combination. I wish I would have know how wonderful an older dog could be.
> 
> Now, the expense of two dogs does add up. Vet bills, food, etc. And some hotels charge per dog instead of a flat fee so that's extra. We wouldn't trade our two for anything, though. They have added so many smiles to our lives.
> 
> DaniGirl had an inflamed tonsil and after a month of antibiotics, she went back to the vet for a check. If the tonsil was still inflamed, a biopsy would be taken with cancer as the expected outcome. DaniGirl's tonsil was perfectly normal  and we know that God was going to let us keep this ray of sunshine for Him a while longer.


I am so happy for you. That's great.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

OMG, that's a loaded question. Having one hav alone was never an option to me because when Vinny came here as a pup we had another dog. Then when the other dog left us ( there was no question that we would have another hav because I had heard havs don't like to be alone. Well, then I couldn't take one with me without taking both so I got another one so there would always be two at home. The forth, well it was my chance to have a Vallee puppy and there was no way I was going to turn that down. So now we have 4. I would never change a thing but I can tell you that 4 is a lot!
If your hav is doing well as an only dog then and you like it that way then it is a lot easier. Two is wonderful so they can be buddies. I groom every other week, two a day, very hard on the back. There is a lot to weigh........


----------



## sanducando (Dec 9, 2010)

TilliesMom said:


> ha ha SERIOUSLY Evelyn!! We are fairly content and Tillie DOES have the cats to play with... I am totally blaming my case of MHS on 2 factors.. Tillie is nearly 1 AND have you SEEN "Claire" on Katie's website (www.moptophavanese.com) ? OMG i am in LOVE with her ... see, TOTALLY Katie's fault. LOL


Ugh, STOPPP! I have been getting a little of the MHS recently and I couldn't resist clicking on that link to check Claire out - boy, do I regret it! I've been dropping hints with the DBF about getting a 2nd, and he's been trying awfully hard to brush it off (I know he secretly wants another too!).

On a side note, we live in SF and would be up for a playdate! Maybe that will temporarily put off the MHS? :biggrin1:


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

YES! Are you planning on coming to the Havanese Club Playdate in Tracy on June 18th!?
Search for Northern CA Hav. Club Playdate for the information!!
I am in "Extreme" Northern Ca (2 1/2 hrs North of Sac) but am totally making the playdate because Tillie has NEVER met another hav, let alone played with one (or 10) LOL
We could easily set up some more playdates if we can find a good place to have them!! We do come down to the Sac area 4-5 times a year and would love to schedule another summer playdate somewhere!!


----------



## Ellie NY (Aug 27, 2010)

I really want another dog, not for me but for Eli. Although I more often than not work from home, I'm too busy to give him the attention he deserves. He loves to play and he loves other dogs so adding another would give him a playmate and some much needed exercise. Plus, he's such a lovey the thought of two to love is great. DH is totally opposed as we've already curtailed our family weekend travels quite a bit because of Eli. Neither of us likes to leave him at home and it would be an inconvenience for our family to leave with them. Boarding is NOT an option.

Having said that, I wouldn't say no to another dog but I'd be anxious to find just the right one. Eli is calm and not a barker. I would worry about finding a personality "match". Plus, the idea of a new puppy makes my eyes roll back in my head. Eli is 11 months old but housebroken. Don't really want to do that again.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

I really think two is easier than one. As far as traveling is concerned, when we can't take them we have a house/pet sitter stay in our home. You would be surprised how many older peeps like to do that and it brings them some extra cash. As far as cost goes, our last sitter charged $45. a day for 4 dogs! MUCH cheaper and better than boarding, which I have and will never do. 
Ellie NY, as far as personality goes, good breeders can really help you with that. I think it's so awesome that you are looking at all aspects of adding a second!


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

Ellie NY said:


> I really want another dog, not for me but for Eli. Although I more often than not work from home, I'm too busy to give him the attention he deserves. He loves to play and he loves other dogs so adding another would give him a playmate and some much needed exercise. Plus, he's such a lovey the thought of two to love is great. DH is totally opposed as we've already curtailed our family weekend travels quite a bit because of Eli. Neither of us likes to leave him at home and it would be an inconvenience for our family to leave with them. Boarding is NOT an option.
> 
> Having said that, I wouldn't say no to another dog but I'd be anxious to find just the right one. Eli is calm and not a barker. I would worry about finding a personality "match". Plus, the idea of a new puppy makes my eyes roll back in my head. Eli is 11 months old but housebroken. Don't really want to do that again.


You should look at getting an older dog. When Riley was 2 1/2, I got Zoey who was 10 months. Riley is a mellow boy and I knew that a little puppy would really annoy him. He loves Zoey and is so happy having her around.


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm with Karen - we are a one dog family - I don't think we could give a second dog the same love and attention as Kipling. The expense and time commitment is more than I'd be willing to take on...so here's my strategy...convince anyone who is willing to listen...AND ready for a dog....that the Havanese breed is the way to go...this way I get puppy visitation. We now know two families who have gone with Havanese...So fun!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Weeeeell, I will let you know in a month or so if I think we were crazy or not!! :dance: Too soon to tell for sure, but I think the boys are going to do great! :biggrin1:


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

WHAT!!!!? Linda your adding to your family!!!!!? Awesome!! When, from who!? HOW did you make the desicion? How old is Augie??


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

motherslittlehelper said:


> Weeeeell, I will let you know in a month or so if I think we were crazy or not!! :dance: Too soon to tell for sure, but I think the boys are going to do great! :biggrin1:


WHAT!!!! NO FAIR keeping secrets like that... GIVE!!!:biggrin1:


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

ha ha ha, SERIOUSLY!! info, pictures, SOMETHING!!


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

motherslittlehelper said:


> Weeeeell, I will let you know in a month or so if I think we were crazy or not!! :dance: Too soon to tell for sure, but I think the boys are going to do great! :biggrin1:


Say what?? Spill. We're waiting...


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

I'm working on it.  I know how you guys all are - relentless!!  Augie was 2 in October. I am still working out logistics with how to arrange everything. And he has no name for sure yet. He came home yesterday. And it is hard getting photos, cuz he keeps bouncing and I have slow reflexes!!  He is 10 wks. And, at the moment, he is* howling*! He does NOT like having a fence between him and Augie - not at all!  Bringing home puppies is like having kids. Even though we did it only two years ago (in our case with Augie), there is lots I forgot. Yikes!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

I got a good chuckle out of talk about how much more work 2 is than 1. We're down to 25 this week from last week!! Of course, 10 are 4 and 5 week old puppies (all spoken for before they were born), our 11, and various ones in and out that we are babysitting for this time of year with weddings, graduations, and such that people have to travel for. 

Some we haven't seen for 4 years or more, but they always remember us and fit right back in. We have a 15 week old puppy we kept from the last litter, and last week we also had one of her littermate sisters. It's nice that they are potty trained and have the run of the house with the rest of the dogs. Endless entertainment here.

Tomorrow, a girl is coming to breed to Posh, so the 25 will be up to 26 for a few days. We won't be able to have the big circle run-like-hell through the house and the dog yards. since we will have to keep the boys back in the dogroom and separate the dog yards.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

LINDA, you already have him HOME and we are just not hearing about him!!? tsk, tsk ... how is Augie doing with him!???


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Linda stop trying to train the new guy let him pee and poop everywhere and let Augie and him tear up the houseound: Are you naping or what!
Tom I think it would be fun to visit your house and see all the 26 Havanese


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

I can't even FATHOM 26 Havanese.... I sure hope your (Tom) house is BIG! LOL


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

No fair, Linda!!! We need pictures! How could you keep such a secret? Give Augie lots of attention for us.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

motherslittlehelper said:


> I'm working on it.  I know how you guys all are - relentless!!  Augie was 2 in October. I am still working out logistics with how to arrange everything. And he has no name for sure yet. He came home yesterday. And it is hard getting photos, cuz he keeps bouncing and I have slow reflexes!!  He is 10 wks. And, at the moment, he is* howling*! He does NOT like having a fence between him and Augie - not at all!  Bringing home puppies is like having kids. Even though we did it only two years ago (in our case with Augie), there is lots I forgot. Yikes!


Excuses, excuses! We want PICTURES!!!:biggrin1:

BTW, how are you going to be able to keep up with Augie's Rally training with a little one to bring up!?!?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

TilliesMom said:


> I can't even FATHOM 26 Havanese.... I sure hope your (Tom) house is BIG! LOL


I don't think there were QUITE that many there when I visited to pick up Kodi, but there were LOTS. And it's amazing how sweet and friendly the whole group is. I wanted to take home several!:biggrin1:


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

krandall said:


> Excuses, excuses! We want PICTURES!!!:biggrin1:
> 
> BTW, how are you going to be able to keep up with Augie's Rally training with a little one to bring up!?!?


OK, OK, I will start a new thread. And people wonder why I didn't say anything - Helloooooooo!!!! :biggrin1: I plan on continuing with Augie's training. I was working with him today instead of putting pictures on the forum - so there!! ound:ound: My yard work is going to suffer, however - big time! :biggrin1:


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

yay! awwww, you're such a good mommy Linda!
can't wait to see pics!!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

motherslittlehelper said:


> OK, OK, I will start a new thread. And people wonder why I didn't say anything - Helloooooooo!!!! :biggrin1: I plan on continuing with Augie's training. I was working with him today instead of putting pictures on the forum - so there!! ound:ound: My yard work is going to suffer, however - big time! :biggrin1:


OK, as long as you're keeping up with Augie's training, you're allowed to get a new puppy!

As far as yard work is concerned, I always just bring Kodi outside with me... he LOVES gardening. (though I'm not sure how much "help" he isound Pup the puppy in an ex-pen near you. That's what I used to do with my kids!ound:


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

krandall said:


> OK, as long as you're keeping up with Augie's training, you're allowed to get a new puppy!
> 
> As far as yard work is concerned, I always just bring Kodi outside with me... he LOVES gardening. (though I'm not sure how much "help" he isound Pup the puppy in an ex-pen near you. That's what I used to do with my kids!ound:


 I told Linda the same thing their is a chemical you can buy that will kill parvo ect she can treat the area where the xpin will go and have the new guy be outside! And listen to him cryound:


----------



## LucyMyLove (May 18, 2011)

I have had Lucy for almost a year, and she loves to play with other dogs. I can't help but think of how much fun she would have with a permanent playmate... Two Havanese dogs are better than one, right? :biggrin1:


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

TOTALLY!!


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

Absolutely!!!!!


----------

